# Fuente dc variable de 0 a 32v con pic; fija de 5, 12, -12



## amnaranjo (Jun 22, 2012)

bueno pues es mi primera publicación les comparto un trabajo que me a llevado un buen tiempo realizar lo, se trata de una fuente dc variable de 0v a 32v visualizados en una lcd + una fuente fija de (12v, -12v y 5v) a 2 amperios, les adjunto pcb, simulación en proteus, codigo fuente en pic c. funciona a la perfección...


----------

